# What do you do when cubing?



## Miles95 (Jul 13, 2011)

I am incapable of cubing with no distractions for example music or my tv on in the background, but mainly music. so i am wondering what other cubers have on whilst solving?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 13, 2011)

I can't have any distractions at all, it slows me down dramatically.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 13, 2011)

sometimes i do without music, sometimes with music.
while watching TV or eating food, i dont do speedsolves, but i try OH or BLD


----------



## emolover (Jul 13, 2011)

My distractions are music, speedsolving, and the forums on newgrounds.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 13, 2011)

I always have distractions around when I'm practicing. I usually only practice 3x3x3 on my way to and from work. So in other words whilst I'm commuting. 

I practice 4x4x4 / MegaMinx at home with either the TV or PC on. Or with my son doing his thing in the background depending on when I practice. 

Maybe that's why it's taking me so long to get better, I'm never 100% focused on the puzzle. I sometimes notice myself taking ages to find an F2L pair because my mind is trying to multitask with other trains of thought. I'll get better eventually, it'll just take me longer than others that have the luxury of time and dedication.


----------



## Miles95 (Jul 13, 2011)

It does slow me down a little, because i normally have headphones in i cant hear the cube, but i seem to get faster times when there are no distractions but then it becomes really boring for me


----------



## Godmil (Jul 13, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> I usually only practice 3x3x3 on my way to and from work.


 
That's the same as me. I walk to work so I'm trying to avoid walking into people... and cars.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 13, 2011)

When I'm _really_ practicing I don't want any distractions. But if I'm just solving for the sake of doing something with my hands, it doesn't matter what's going on around me.


----------



## Miles95 (Jul 13, 2011)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> for the sake of doing something with my hands


 I have an unstickered 3x3 to fiddle with when watching movies on my computer


----------



## izovire (Jul 13, 2011)

I seem to have the best times while on lunch break at work. Usually 2-3 sec. better. I think it's because my hands are well warmed up. (I stock shelves and rip a lot of cardboard) 

Nothing distracts me unless my cube is taken out of my hands. I've done more public solving than any other cuber in the world (maybe).


----------



## ilikecubing (Jul 13, 2011)

I cube when I cube


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jul 13, 2011)

I listen to music while I cube. Sometimes I don't That's about it.


----------



## Miles95 (Jul 13, 2011)

I only really solve publicly on the bus, but i take two buses to get to school and two to get home (not anymore as i am on holoidays) thats when i solve outside of my house but i dont know if that really counts as public.


----------



## luke1984 (Jul 14, 2011)

izovire said:


> I seem to have the best times while on lunch break at work. Usually 2-3 sec. better. I think it's because my hands are well warmed up. (I stock shelves and rip a lot of cardboard)
> 
> Nothing distracts me unless my cube is taken out of my hands. I've done more public solving than any other cuber in the world (maybe).


 
Same for me. During my lunchbreak my lookahead is much better, I don't know if it's the lighting, or me being more focused during the day, but I'm also a few seconds faster during my lunchbreak at work. 

When I'm at home, I usually watch Star Trek while cubing. It could be a distraction, not sure.


----------



## tozies24 (Jul 14, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> I cube when I cube



Yep lol.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 14, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> I cube when I cube


 
This is exactly what I opened the thread to say.


----------



## jack3256 (Jul 20, 2011)

Miles95 said:


> I only really solve publicly on the bus, but i take two buses to get to school and two to get home (not anymore as i am on *holoidays*) thats when i solve outside of my house but i dont know if that really counts as public.


 Holoidays? Holidays maybe


----------



## Muesli (Jul 20, 2011)

I listen to Totalbiscuit in the background or put some loud EDM on.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 20, 2011)

I like to listen to loud music with giant overear headphones. It helps me when I cant hear the cube turning.


----------



## izovire (Jul 20, 2011)

Cubing under the influence is also fun!


----------



## lorki3 (Jul 20, 2011)

I sometimes listen to cubecast


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jul 20, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> This is exactly what I opened the thread to say.


 
me too


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 21, 2011)

Music and you guys are my distractions when cubing.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 21, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> This is exactly what I opened the thread to say.


 
This.

I watch anime in the background occasionally, or music when I feel like I'm missing too much of the show.


----------



## Bizarro (Jul 21, 2011)

I listen to music, but when I really like the song it becomes a distraction.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 21, 2011)

i open speedsolving.com then after each solve, spam posts like i'm doing now


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Jul 21, 2011)

I usually cube when i'm doing something else.
And I also listen to music and watch tv.


----------



## Samania (Jul 21, 2011)

I usually listen to music, like asian rap but its kinda hard to pay attention when I can't understand the lyrics :3
Otherwise I'm watching a decent movie.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 21, 2011)

when statue and I OH....


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 21, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> when statue and I OH....


 
Don't forget me.

Knees get raised. I don't shower.


----------



## Hovair (Jul 21, 2011)

The tv will alsways distract me. When I listen to music, it really increases my times dramaticly. Sometimes I even wear ear muffs to actually quit down when I am really practicing. I mostly practice in public or at school. My friends think I show off but they have never seen actually good solves. they think that just because you can solve that your a genious.


----------



## Miles95 (Jul 21, 2011)

izovire said:


> Cubing under the influence is also fun!


 That was great to watch, thankyou.


----------



## deathazaru (Jul 22, 2011)

im cubing OFC


----------



## Miles95 (Sep 11, 2011)

deathazaru said:


> im cubing OFC


 That is not a valid answer, i asked what do you do when cubing. to say your cubing is redundant.


----------



## irontwig (Sep 11, 2011)

I mostly listen to music/podcasts/audio books.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 11, 2011)

izovire said:


> I seem to have the best times while on lunch break at work. Usually 2-3 sec. better. I think it's because my hands are well warmed up. (I stock shelves and rip a lot of cardboard)
> 
> Nothing distracts me unless my cube is taken out of my hands. I've done more public solving than any other cuber in the world (maybe).


 
i might be breaking that soon.... daily: i solve on my way to school and on the way back (about an hour), during passing time (about 30 mins), during lunch (30 mins), during class (depends, 72 mins per class, 5 classes per day, about 1/3 of it is spent cubing.... ) and when i'm just in a store or something.... and sometimes when i'm driving (like at a red light)


on topic: i usually just cube with no distractions but sometimes with music on.... not often though....


----------



## CuberOz (Sep 12, 2011)

Mainly at work. It distracts customers from buying the **** that my shop sells and i don't have to restock anything (Y)


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 18, 2011)

lorki3 said:


> I sometimes listen to cubecast


 
I ALWAYS listen to Cubecast!


----------



## Sillas (Sep 18, 2011)

Just with musics, no more distracts..


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 18, 2011)

I listen to whatever. Music, tv, youtube videos. Sometimes I listen to a funny video. Very relaxing.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 18, 2011)

Nothing. Can't be distracted for BLD.


----------



## cubeslayer (Sep 18, 2011)

Music, television, taking a number 2


----------



## CRO (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't get distracted much. Music, TV, people don't distract me


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 18, 2011)

Listen to Music
Listen to TV
Listen to YouTube videos
-Play fast cubing videos (Nakajima, Anthony, Feliks)
Cube more
Think about cubing while cubing, or anything else.
Etc.


----------



## Samania (Sep 18, 2011)

I watch How I met your mother, Asian dramas (even though I can't understand them without the subtitles D: ) and listen to cubecast ^^


----------



## mycube (Sep 18, 2011)

most times I listen to audiobooks like Perry Rhodan. But sometimes just music


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 18, 2011)

I often cube when I'm cubing


----------



## MrSpike (Sep 18, 2011)

A lot of the time I'm cubing to fill time, walking, on bus etc. 
But I just do whatever, music, tv. Unless I'm properly practicing then I only occasionally listen to music. 
If I'm blindfold solving I listen to music during memo and turn off for the solve.


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 18, 2011)

I cube moar better with no noise


----------



## rubiksnerd246 (Sep 21, 2011)

alot of times when i try having music in the background i get distracted because i start humming or something, i often times just sit and do solves while watching tv but if i actually want to practice then i go in my room with my timer where its completely silent.


----------



## iseldoff (Sep 23, 2011)

luke1984 said:


> When I'm at home, I usually watch Star Trek while cubing. It could be a distraction, not sure.


 ME TOO!!!! Nice. Also if I do listen to music it has to be something without words like techno or something I love all types of music except for new pop like Britney spears or lady gaga or what ever you get the point I also don't like country music or show tunes like brodway and stuff like that anything else is awesome in my opinion. But back to the topic at hand, back to you speed solvers....


----------

